# Scrapping a car in Spain



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

I know I haven't been here for ages and this is sort of out of the blue... but I imagine someone here knows exactly what the crack is so I thought I'd give this question a quick go.

I'm scrapping my UK Ford Fiesta. ITV is due in about a week and I recon it'll fail or require some work. In addition the advantages of having a car here are not worth the expense on an English teacher's salary. It's a real shame because I've had some amazing adventures travelling with it, and it hasn't given me a single problem, but unfortunately it has to go :|

So what's the deal? Do I have to pay? Will someone pay me? How do I do this so it doesn't bite me in the ass later...

Or should I just sell it to a Morrocan "Compro tú coche" guy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> I know I haven't been here for ages and this is sort of out of the blue... but I imagine someone here knows exactly what the crack is so I thought I'd give this question a quick go.
> 
> I'm scrapping my UK Ford Fiesta. ITV is due in about a week and I recon it'll fail or require some work. In addition the advantages of having a car here are not worth the expense on an English teacher's salary. It's a real shame because I've had some amazing adventures travelling with it, and it hasn't given me a single problem, but unfortunately it has to go :|
> 
> ...



I seem to remember that the last time this was discussed the advice was to take it to a scrapyard - & make sure you get what I think is called a 'destruction certificate'


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We are about to scrap our beloved H1. The scrapyard will collect it and pay you on the weight of it, I guess about 100 euro. You must get a certificate of scrapping.


----------

